# schedule local weekly public content



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

our local public access channels broadcast various meetings and other events around town - some scheduled, some not.
I'd like to be able to expand the record channel/time to include the concept of calendar with respect to weekly or "every" 

ie -
"every" Monday @ 7:30 is the planning board meeting
"every other" Tuesday @ 7:00 is the school board meeting
"1st Wednesday of the month" is the technology meeting


----------

